# People who have had a baby???



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

What did your contractions feel like?

I had tightenings a week ago and since then nothing. Now I can't sleep because I'm getting the same thing again. It really feels like the baby is moving but it's agony! Could this be contractions?


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

When are you due hun?

You can get 'braxton Hix' which tend to ease off after a while. How long have the pains been happening and how far apart are the pains and how long are they lasting?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> What did your contractions feel like?
> 
> I had tightenings a week ago and since then nothing. Now I can't sleep because I'm getting the same thing again. It really feels like the baby is moving but it's agony! Could this be contractions?


Long time ago for me now, mines 25 this year and I only had the one, but if I remember rightly you can get something called Braxton Hicks, which are like practice contractions awhile before the actual birth it going to happen.

Normally with the proper contractions as far as I can remember they start coming nearer and nearer together in time when its the proper contractions.
I think my waters broke too before the contractions really started and then got more frequent with less time in between.

If your worried can you not telephone the maternity unit and tell them whats happening and what you had a week or so ago. Have you noticed any dropping and lowering of your bump in the last day or so, that's what happened to me. A neighbour who had had 3 said to about a day or so before you look like your bumps dropped it wont be long and she was right.
Not all people are exactly the same though and it ay be worth phoning the unit or NHS direct.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I remember using the TENS machine with the Braxton Hix contractions 

Time the contractions, if consistent ring the hospital, see what they say. If they put you off, and YOU feel you need to go in, go anyway.

I was kept in overnight with Braxton Hix, I dilated 3 cm then it all stopped (for a week!) - you know your body, if you want to go in then go.

Good luck honey x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This might help explains about Braxton hicks and what they are like and actual proper contractions.

Braxton Hicks contractions - BabyCentre


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

If you ring the maternity unit they will ask you those questions, and they can advise you whether you should be heading into the hospital or not.
they usually advise having a warm bath to see if that eases any pain, especially if they don't think that you are ready to go into hospital yet. Unless the pain is too much for you to bear in which case ring them and tell them you're going in. That was the advice I was given when I rang about my daughter.
All 3 of mine have been very different in terms of pains, how they felt, how long it was before I went into hospital. As it's your first it can take a while for things to happen, but give the labour ward a call and see what the midwives suggest. 
Hopefully we'll be able to coo over some piccies soon


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm due in 2 days lol. They are beginning to feel more like pressure down low. It's only been an hour or so and OH is asleep so don't wanna move haha. The last time I went they didn't say if it was contractions or BH. They did an internal and told me my cervix was thinning out.

I'll try time them now.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I'm due in 2 days lol. They are beginning to feel more like pressure down low. It's only been an hour or so and OH is asleep so don't wanna move haha. The last time I went they didn't say if it was contractions or BH. They did an internal and told me my cervix was thinning out.
> 
> I'll try time them now.


If its only two days I would. Good luck.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

If you are due in 2 days then it could well be, due dates are only a guestimate as people can easily go under or over with the last fortnight, guess some babies need more cooking than others.
Time the length of the pain, and the gaps in-between pains (also gives you something to do during and in-between pains, lol).


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have an app to time them so I'll get on it and report back


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

best of luck if it is contractions


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Seems like things may have got a little more urgent after 1.08am 

Good luck


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm guessing no news means things got busy?! 
Good luck, hope all has gone/goes well. Look forward to seeing pics of baby when she is here.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope it means they stopped as soon as I said ill time them haha!!! My body is screwing with me lol!!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha oh no! 
She is teasing lol.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Arwww I was hoping this turned into a new baby thread :blushing: good luck hunny shouldn't be much longer


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

She's tested me since day one lol! Tomorrow's the due date so let's see if she's prompt...if she's like me she will be here in two weeks haha!


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't worry. I've had 3 babies, youngest is 9 months and it can be confusing working out if the contractions are the real thing. You will know when it is, even with my 3rd I doubted myself at first but you do notice them getting stronger and a pattern to them way before you need to get to the hospital so don't panic just stay calm and let your body do the rest.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yesterday they were coming regularly which is why I thought it might be. Last week aswell was the same and they were kinda painful lol. God how am I gonna cope haha!


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

Do they go away when you move around because real contractions don't. You could be in very early labour where contractions can die off and come back again.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It sounds like you are definitely on the right direction. I only went into labour myself once as I was induced with my first and i had niggly pains that came intermittently throughout the day which then became more frequent and strong. 

By the time they were coming less than half an hour/twenty minutes apart, I phoned the maternity unit and they told me to have a bath and boyo, but that really started me off. 

Have you had a show yet and are you still feeling low pressure? 

Oh, oh, im all excited for you, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope no show yet. Going to a baby event today so maybe all the babies will cry her out! Lol!


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> Nope no show yet. Going to a baby event today so maybe all the babies will cry her out! Lol!


She may decide she likes the peace and quiet and stay put!
Good Luck enjoy your day out, sounds like you may be busy very soon.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> Nope no show yet. Going to a baby event today so maybe all the babies will cry her out! Lol!


Hi I just had a baby 6 months ago. You may be in very early labour. I felt mine started the evening before but I was able to sleep and the contractions were very irregular. Maybe they will speed up today for you! Good luck! Walking around today should help!  x


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Baby event wasn't very good lol. Was kinda small so went to dobbies and got some flowers for the garden  feel a bit sick so maybe it'll start again lol.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Never had a child just wanted to say good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> Baby event wasn't very good lol. Was kinda small so went to dobbies and got some flowers for the garden  feel a bit sick so maybe it'll start again lol.


Is this your first baby? Where are you from? My baby was a week early so I can see why you're impatient lol. X


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

4 babies...felt sick a week or so before any of them were born.

Night before 1st was born, I decorated the dining room and painted the hallway.....cos I was bored stupid and needed something to do.lol


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> She's tested me since day one lol! Tomorrow's the due date so let's see if she's prompt...if she's like me she will be here in two weeks haha!


*A PF baby - this is so exciting!!!

Take your phone into the delivery suite, then we will be there blow by blow! 

My first was 18 days overdue, and still had to be induced.*



astro2011 said:


> Yesterday they were coming regularly which is why I thought it might be. Last week aswell was the same and they were kinda painful lol. God how am I gonna cope haha!


*Braxton Hicks contractions will be getting things ready. They can be quite strong. Just make sure you've got your bag packed and ready.

You'll be fine. It's scary , but you won't be in that room alone. Given the chance, we'll all be there.*


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well she's still inside haha! Yeah this is first baby  I'm from Fife, Scotland.

Getting some pains again but not as strong as yesterday. I had an urge to paint my shed a few days ago so thought she would be here by now lol! Bags packed and in the car so all ready! You'll all hear me screaming &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> Well she's still inside haha! Yeah this is first baby  I'm from Fife, Scotland.
> 
> Getting some pains again but not as strong as yesterday. I had an urge to paint my shed a few days ago so thought she would be here by now lol! Bags packed and in the car so all ready! You'll all hear me screaming 😂😂


Aww. I'm a big wuss and honestly it wasn't as bad as everyone says. Just gotta go with your body and try and stay focused. I highly recommend a water birth! X


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Did you paint your shed? My hubby got so sick of my nesting with every pregnancy, I was forever starting projects that he had to finish and tidying things away never to be seen again 

It varies with everyone but I had contractions on and off for days before each of my labours. Even though I did it 5 times, each time I had the "Hmm, is this the real thing?" thoughts right up until the proper ones kicked in! You will know the difference.

Good luck! I hope you get cracking soon, the suspense is too much for us


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No I never painted the shed. OH says it doesn't need done, but it does! Mint green aswell lol  I can't stop cleaning, but past two days I've let OH do it as I've been sore. I even went to my mums about 2 weeks ago and cleaned their kitchen and bathroom as it wasn't to my standard haha!!!

Getting some pains again which still don't feel like period pains tho. More like my body tensing and some pains *down low*.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

MichaelaM5 said:


> Aww. I'm a big wuss and honestly it wasn't as bad as everyone says. Just gotta go with your body and try and stay focused. I highly recommend a water birth! X


I'm planning a water birth but dunno if I'll cope with just gas and air haha!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> I'm planning a water birth but dunno if I'll cope with just gas and air haha!


I was in a birthing pool for labour number 3 and it was my easiest one. I didn't actually have my daughter in the pool but just being able to move about whilst the water supported me really helped. Those giant, space hopper-esque things they have in active birth rooms are fab, too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> I'm planning a water birth but dunno if I'll cope with just gas and air haha!


You're in the driving seat - do whatever you feel right at the time 

I have to say, I found it all a rather positive experience - each contraction brings the baby nearer to the first cuddle - try and enjoy it!

Think beautiful thoughts


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> I'm planning a water birth but dunno if I'll cope with just gas and air haha!


I'm a wuss, but that is all i needed.

Just take it as it comes, and don't make any pre-decisions about what you will/won't have for pain relief. That way, you can happily take whatever you need when the times comes.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've already said in my birth plan I'm open to all pain relief lol! I've been wanting her out for two weeks, and now I'm thinking 'maybe wait a few days' haha!!! 

Pains are going round to my back now &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like it could be, all my labours have been back Ones! Although I've been induced early with all 3 so couldn'ttell you what a natural build up is. 

Good luck x


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh astro, baby sounds like it's wanting out, woohoo! 

The reason I think that is not your pains but you saying that now you feel you could hang on a few more days. 

I was so desperate not to be induced with my second but when I started labouring properly I kept saying to my husband, 'I'm very tired, I wish I could just have a wee sleep and do this tomorrow. I'll be ready then.'

Thinking of you!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Get your rest while you can. You're going to be busy very, very soon, methinks.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Is that normal? I thought I was bad for feeling that haha! Pains still coming now and again. They are def different to what I've had before, but I'm sure I've said that before &#128518;&#128514;&#128516;


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

TOTALLY normal! You may well think and even say some very bad words along the way!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good luck astro. Hope the birth is quick and easy and you and the baby will be well and home quickly.


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

Aww sounds promising. You will know when they are the real thing! It's all worth it! X


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yesterday was pains like she was moving. Now it's like my body is tensing and I'm having to cross my legs haha! I've already had a nap whilst F1 was on so I'm feeling fine


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Good Luck, I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

ahh this is so exciting  

I don't have any kids (only 4 legged ones!) but I am so excited for you  keep us updated if you can and don't hesitate in going to the hospital if you think you need to, the worst they can do is send you back home again  good luck


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting pains again. They stopped so went for a walk with Astro and OH. God if these aren't contractions and I think this is painful I'm in for a shock lol!! OH is asleep and when I get one I'm trying to be quiet haha!! Poor fella!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Go sit in a nice warm bath!

I went into labour (but wasn't sure) around this time, spent most of the night in the bath, woke OH up about 6ish, and went to the hospital - lazy sod still didn't arrive until 4.25pm! And he was nearly 3 weeks late! (He hasnt changed - still never on time lol)

Good luck hon xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I might go downstairs and watch some tv. I feel sick  I bet this isn't even it lol! Got my timer out now...pray this isn't another wasted night with the timer lol!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting PO'd now lol! No baby


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh poor you. Get some rest wherever you can, day or night, it won't be long I'm sure.

I'm sure things are moving in the right direction, and full blown labour isn't too far off, even if not today.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it's going to be soon. Maybe in a few days I guess. Some pains again and sick earlier. Just bought a custom nappy from Australia to cheer myself up haha!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

It sounds like she is giving you the run around already :laugh: I hope she arrives safely soon. Its a strange feeling isn't it, so excited to meet baby but so scared about the giving birth part :lol:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> I think it's going to be soon. Maybe in a few days I guess. *Some pains again and sick earlier.* Just bought a custom nappy from Australia to cheer myself up haha!


Perhaps babe is dropping down nicely into position.

Ooh, it's so exciting!!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is our 40 week belly shot


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Here is our 40 week belly shot


Very neat bump , mine was with my daughter which was my 2nd pregnancy but I was a whale with my son :lol:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha!!! I've put on about 2 stone and am still like how do people do this!! Haha!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Still no sign then? The wee rascal! 

You are very neat, I needed Harland & Wolff to come and get me out of a chair I was so massive (read very fat!)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Here is our 40 week belly shot


Crikey. I was like a beached whale!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm sure you were all beautiful 

Getting the pains again...come on!!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> Getting pains again. They stopped so went for a walk with Astro and OH. God if these aren't contractions and I think this is painful I'm in for a shock lol!! OH is asleep and when I get one I'm trying to be quiet haha!! Poor fella!





astro2011 said:


> I'm sure you were all beautiful
> 
> Getting the pains again...come on!!! 😂😂


Cute bump! Aww bless you! Hope it speeds up for you and becomes the real thing! X


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah your bump is so little and round  
Maybe one of us can come round and give her a tug lol. I'm getting impatient so god knows how you feel lol. 
My niece or nephew is due in 5 months. I'm already bored waiting aha!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha Dolly  I'd be up for the tugging her out lol!!


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

My daughter was overdue....we took pics of her huge bare belly and the baby arrived the next day.lol


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I'm sure you were all beautiful
> 
> Getting the pains again...come on!!! 😂😂


Go for a little walk around the block while the pains are going , it might make them kick in properly . Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gonna go for a quick walk


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

oh wish I was that small at 40 weeks lol, hope she makes her appearance soon.

*off to dig around for my bump photos*


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Found them

here's mine at 36 weeks and nearly 42 weeks as a comparison I was being told I looked like I was about to drop at 33 weeks and yes I only had one and she was only 7lb 8oz unbelievably they told me to expect a 9 and half lb baby!!

Hope your LO is on her way, I know how horrible it is waiting around


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

You looked great Apollo 

Think I'm gonna have to order a spicy curry haha!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Any movement???


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope I do feel sick tho


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

She is too comfy in there :biggrin:

You need to make the idea of coming out more appealing. :yesnod:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, this is the worst bit, I remember thinking that 9 months is long enough already! 

Any more pains? Mad or strange notions? (I walked the legs off myself and my poor mother and then 7 year old daughter the entire day and didn't want to stop) and erm, any bowel movements other than your norm?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nope no pains today. I was feeling sick earlier but think it was the tea. I do tend to feel a bit sick if I drink tea in the morning which begs the question as to why I do it lol!! Nothing really different today  I actually feel like she's moved higher up! If she's like me she's going to be a handful lol!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Nope no pains today. I was feeling sick earlier but think it was the tea. I do tend to feel a bit sick if I drink tea in the morning which begs the question as to why I do it lol!! Nothing really different today  I actually feel like she's *moved higher up*! If she's like me she's going to be a handful lol!


????? Higher up? Sounds like she's got the same sense of direction as my mum.

Oh well, tomorrow's another day.

Or perhaps she want to be a June baby, not a May baby.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Everyone keeps saying she wants to be a June baby haha!

I'm getting pains now and can't sit down cause they hurt. I'm walking back and forward in my living room waiting on my curry coming &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Everyone keeps saying she wants to be a June baby haha!
> 
> I'm getting pains now and can't sit down cause they hurt. I'm walking back and forward in my living room waiting on my curry coming 😂😂😂


She could be coming soon


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jake was meant to be a May baby - 15th to be exact. His birthday is next Tuesday....


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2014)

#1 son held on for two weeks after his due date iirc, was almost a christmas day baby...


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys lol! I'm trying to convince OH she will be here soon! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My daughter was 15 days late, weighed 10lbs 8ozs


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> My daughter was 15 days late, weighed 10lbs 8ozs


Mine can't be 10pounds odd!!! Think of the clothes I won't get to use!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol I keep checking back for news! Come on baby! Has she got a name yet?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No baby as of yet lol 

Yup she's going to be called Sophia


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> No baby as of yet lol
> 
> Yup she's going to be called Sophia


Aww that's lovely. That was a possible name for my baby girl didn't choose it in the end but I still like it. Hope she makes her appearance soon for you. X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Hurry up Sophia!

I love the name Sophia


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh I love that name, it is one of my saved names should I ever have a child.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

MichaelaM5 said:


> Aww that's lovely. That was a possible name for my baby girl didn't choose it in the end but I still like it. Hope she makes her appearance soon for you. X


Thanks we had a few names but liked Sophia (even if my dad can't say it right and still says Sophie lol). I'm hoping for something soon lol. Seeing my mates baby today has made me all broody haha!!


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> Thanks we had a few names but liked Sophia (even if my dad can't say it right and still says Sophie lol). I'm hoping for something soon lol. Seeing my mates baby today has made me all broody haha!!


Aww bless! Kim sure she soon will be here and you'll be doing what I'm doing right now, having cuddles on the settee with my baby girl . X


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Right...if you're having contractions surely you don't always have to feel it in your back? My mum is obsessed saying it's not the real thing unless I feel it in my back.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Right...if you're having contractions surely you don't always have to feel it in your back? My mum is obsessed saying it's not the real thing unless I feel it in my back.


I would say a hell of a lot of the pain is the lower back , sorry


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Right...if you're having contractions surely you don't always have to feel it in your back? My mum is obsessed saying it's not the real thing unless I feel it in my back.


A lot of my pain was lower back, too, but it will vary from person to person. Mine started more like period cramps and then grew (and grew!) but, at the end, you get a gorgeous wee bub instead of messy knick-knacks 

Sophia is a lovely name.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Haven't you popped yet?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm still here with baby inside haha!! I'm still not really getting anything...my grans date was wrong lol! Going to demand to go for a bumpy car ride lol.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> No baby as of yet lol
> 
> Yup she's going to be called Sophia


Sophia's an amazing name (my LO is called Sophia)  much prefer it when its spelt properly too, bloody hard to find anything with the name Sophia on it though already made closest I found was Sofia 

Oh and pain doesn't have to be in your back mine was mostly in my back (felt like someone was trying to crush my spine) because LO was back to back, If they aren't back to back then you shouldn't really get a lot of pain in your back


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Haven't had a minute today and I have been dying to check to see if bump has turned into a baby! 

Sophia is a beautiful name, very feminine and elegant. I'm the same as you Apollo, my daughters name is Stella and I have never seen anything ever with her name on! 

I didn't labour in my back, but with second I had pressure in my thighs and butt, the only relief I got was sitting on the loo (bring back a birthing chair, you wouldn't have gotten me off it) or standing. I only lay down with baby no. 2 for the actual delivery. With the first, because I was induced and took every method of pain relief going, I was on the bed immobile as soon as I was taken to the delivery suite.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

They have said at my last appointment she wasn't back to back. I've had pains in my thighs but not today. She keeps moving from left to right though lol! At about 6ish her legs were on the left, and now they are on the right but up the top. 

I didn't like Sophia spelt Sofia just felt odd to me. She's also having one of my middle names "Lillian" .


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I like the name Sophia, very pretty! 

With my first child who is 8 now I felt all my contractions in my lower back and down my thighs but he was back to back.

It is very strange but I can't remember what I felt with my second who is 5 now but I do remember them being more manageable as he was the right way round. It was over so quick I can't remember anything else!

I think your body is gearing up and getting ready, even if this is your first baby you just seem to know when it starting.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi. Only just read this thread. 
How exciting. And what gorgeous names. 

I loved being pregnant and giving birth and you describing where you could feel her legs brought it all back to me. It's wonderful isn't it seeing a little foot or elbow poking away at your tummy. 

My son, now nearly 16 was 3 weeks early and only 5lb 2oz. He was such a little bit. I put his early arrival down to either a curry or the act that got me into the situation in the first place. 

I also had what the hospital told me were braxton hicks but the day after I called them and was told to take paracetamol and have a bath.  12 hours later my son had arrived. 

All the best and enjoy every minute. X


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

We tried the deed and I ended up going to hospital the next day where they said my cervix was thinning; however, nothing really since. Tried it again and nothing! Haha! I'm through with that now lol! I had the curry yesterday and now been for a bumpy car ride over the forth road bridge, and now sitting to a cup of raspberry tea haha! Even OH is getting impatient now lol


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I have to say your thread is making me very very broody (something I managed to avoid feeling since my LO was a year old). not helped by the fact all my friends and family are telling me I need to have another baby because it isn't fair on LO for her to be an only child  , I don't even know if I can get pregnant again as my LO was a bit of a miracle child but apparently the fact I was told I couldn't have kids before I had LO and the fact im single means nothing to my friends and family . I have to say I loved being pregnant and giving birth it hurt like hell but was the most amazing experience in the world.

Really hope your LO makes her appearance soon . have you tried a birthing ball/exercise ball it's really good for opening up your pelvis and bringing babies head down


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww we are thinking this might be our only child but not sure yet lol. I wouldn't worry about being an only child either. I haven't tried the birthing ball. Might pop to mothercare tomorrow as need a few bits and bobs. I'll get one out Argos though as mothercare like to over price most stuff lol.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Awww we are thinking this might be our only child but not sure yet lol. I wouldn't worry about being an only child either. I haven't tried the birthing ball. Might pop to mothercare tomorrow as need a few bits and bobs. I'll get one out Argos though as mothercare like to over price most stuff lol.


yeh you can pick them up really cheap from sports shops as well


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> We tried the deed and I ended up going to hospital the next day where they said my cervix was thinning; however, nothing really since. Tried it again and nothing! Haha! I'm through with that now lol! I had the curry yesterday and now been for a bumpy car ride over the forth road bridge, and now sitting to a cup of raspberry tea haha! Even OH is getting impatient now lol


I've heard that sex can hurry things up


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

rona said:


> I've heard that sex can hurry things up


Tried it Rona  Not worked so far hahaha!!! Getting pains now but I bet they go away again.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Tried it Rona  Not worked so far hahaha!!! Getting pains now but I bet they go away again.


I'm excited for you  , I think you should have a little brother or sister for her , I have the best of both worlds, I'm an only child at home with my mum and there's a lot of us at my dads, it's better if there is more than 1 :thumbup:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe in a few years Emma  I've not had an easy or hard pregnancy, but the sickness was horrible lol!

Time to get the timer out again I think...writing this in pain lol!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Maybe in a few years Emma  I've not had an easy or hard pregnancy, but the sickness was horrible lol!
> 
> Time to get the timer out again I think...writing this in pain lol!


Good luck, I think she's going to make an appearance soon :thumbup:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good luck honey, hope she makes an appearance soon 

Jake would have been Sophia Kate if he was a girl - but he wasn't and is Jake Alexander instead :thumbup:

He is also an 'only' child, and hasn't 'suffered' from it - you do what is right right for you and your little family :yesnod: x


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm still getting pains and they are starting to hurt now. It's like my pelvis is being pushed on. Only problem I have is everytime I get a tightening she's moving like mad. I'm worried that she's maybe distressed by them? 

I'm gonna wait 30min and if it still happening gonna phone up.


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> I'm still getting pains and they are starting to hurt now. It's like my pelvis is being pushed on. Only problem I have is everytime I get a tightening she's moving like mad. I'm worried that she's maybe distressed by them?
> 
> I'm gonna wait 30min and if it still happening gonna phone up.


Hope all goes well


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Midwife thinks I'm in early labor. Having a cup of tea and a bath.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Best wishes hope baby arrives soon


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good morning, having a quick check in before I do the school run with my own giant babies. 

Hoping that all goes well for you today and you can't, infact read this this as you are mid having a your bundle of joy! Xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck 

How exciting


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No I'm still at my house lol. Pains are still the same. I feel sick aswell. OH is away to work which I don't know if it is a good idea. Going to phone my mum and maybe go over to hers.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> No I'm still at my house lol. Pains are still the same. I feel sick aswell. OH is away to work which I don't know if it is a good idea. Going to phone my mum and maybe go over to hers.


Yes I would go around to your mums or let her come to yours so you have someone to sit with


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oooo good luck Ashley! 
Ask your mom to gently whisper up there to encourage her lmao.
I have a few jobs today so I expect further development by the time I finish, but don't start without me   haha


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My mum will scare her lol. Dads coming over to get Astro and I when he finishes *breakfast*...notice I'm not happy with the urgency lol!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Doing my morning check in :smilewinkgrin: Hope today is they day for you


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh oh oh! Wish I was near to give you a hand (I was with one of my old friends when she gave birth, how much use I would be is negligible as I cried my eyes out and I wanted to be a midwife before my own childer came along) but unfortunately I would need to catch a ferry! 

Sounds like it's all systems go, a good, warm bath can bring you on, do what your body is telling you to, wether it be keeping mobile, lying down, ITS SO EXCITING!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck Astro. How exciting.....your life is going to change very soon...lots of fun and amazing times ahead for you!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm feeling ok  not actually getting a lot of contractions the now, but my back is killing me and I feel sick. Crazy but I wanna go to mothercare lol! Feel like I don't have enough stuff when I do lol!

Hope everyone is having a good day lol.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Go to Mothercare, think of the freebies if you deliver there! 

I shopped my head off that day and HAD to get some Christmas mugs that I saw that were handmade, this was on nov 2nd!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oo good luck!


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck Astro!


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

Good luck! It's worth a the pain! X


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

All the best, hope all is moving along


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck. xxxxx


----------



## Azureu (Apr 24, 2014)

ooooh just found your thread, how exciting!!

I never really knew when I was in labour lol, I had contraction pain for weeks before the births, the midwife said it was braxton hicks but my real contractions felt the same, so much that with my 3rd baby I got to the hospital at 8cm dilated, though it was a very fast labour I still wasn't sure if it was real as the fake pains were the same, the only thing that made me go to the hossie was checking my cervical dilation myself, I don't recommend doing that yourself, just my labours were so fast if I hadn't checked I would have had him at home without much help other than my OH who would have been clueless  first baby was a 6 hour labour though so I had a bit more time with her  and being new to it I went in to get checked as I couldn't sleep that night due to the 'braxton hicks' which usually wore off around 1-2am and my partner basically bundled me into the car haha, turns out I was 5cm dilated so he was right, but you'd think after 3 babies I would know the difference lol.

Anyway my 2nd son (3rd baby) was back to back but even so I didn't get a lot of back pain and luckily he turned during labour and was born the right way up...or down  most of my pain was in my stomach during all my labours, like the uterus tightened so much it hurt, like any other muscle just really tightened and of course got more intense as they do. I did fine on gas and air, I had pethidine with my first but I hated it as I just kept falling asleep between contractions and felt really out of control and it didn't ease any pain for me. See how you go hun, that gas and air is great, I was passing it round the family right up until I had the baby haha, we all had a great time on that! and I wish you all the luck in the world! great name for your little girl also!  come on baby girl, your mummy wants lovely newborn baby snuggles! 

Edit to add: Just realised my post may make you a bit unsure of yourself at a time like this, sorry  if in any doubt hun go get checked out, and try not to worry, most people don't have my cluelessness! Chances are you will know it's the real thing  will be thinking of you!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Oooo good luck Ashley!
> Ask your mom to gently whisper up there to encourage her lmao.
> I have a few jobs today so I expect further development by the time I finish, but don't start without me   haha


Astro, why have I been thinking your names Lillian


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lillian is my middle name lol 

My back is very sore now lol. Just been to Argos for a ball...bouncing on it now haha! Think I contracted more in the car tho. This is just killing my back.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

This thread (and watching things like one born every minute) are perfect contraceptives  I hope it goes quickly for you!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Lillian is my middle name lol
> 
> My back is very sore now lol. Just been to Argos for a ball...bouncing on it now haha! Think I contracted more in the car tho. This is just killing my back.


Keep on bouncing!!


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Come on Sophia, We're all waiting! xx Goodluck Mum and Dad x


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Still at home lol bouncing away. Back is very sore now  not contracting too much though. I did earlier and thought I'd tore something lol!

Def the best contraception haha!!! My sister recently found out she's pregnant and is staying with my mum the now. This is freaking her out! It's funny haha!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Defo not a contraceptive here, my womb is audibly twanging with babyness, but it took me long enough to have my second (there is a 7 year age gap between mine) that we thought we should be thankful for two healthy children and my husband had the snip. It's something we both regret a bit now but hey ho - this thread is about baby Sophia's entrance anyway! 

Any more movement??


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Off to hospital to get checked. Very sore now  feel like I'm gonna wet myself I'm tensing that much lol.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Off to hospital to get checked. Very sore now  feel like I'm gonna wet myself I'm tensing that much lol.


Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Off to hospital to get checked. Very sore now  feel like I'm gonna wet myself I'm tensing that much lol.


It's all worth it  hope it's time x


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah good luck and hope you have a safe delivery.


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Good luck x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope its all started and next time you post its a 'Meet Beautiful Sophia' thread 

Good luck and lots of love x


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Good luck, Astro!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Oi Mrs!!!

Hurry up and get this baby girl out so we can all see a pic! Don't make me come up there!!! 

Good luck to you and your OH! You are going to be fabulous parents and Astro is going to be a dapper big bro.

Lots of love from all of us xx


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Good Luck Astro, hope it's not too long a wait for you


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Good luck. xxxxx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Back home  didn't expect to get kept though. Nothing's really changed since my last checkup a week ago. I think she was able to do a sweep though. Shattered now so got some painkillers and going to try have a sleep.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Aww good luck too you both and a safe delivery for Baby xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Back home  didn't expect to get kept though. Nothing's really changed since my last checkup a week ago. I think she was able to do a sweep though. Shattered now so got some painkillers and going to try have a sleep.


You take care and hope you wont be waiting too much longer xx


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

My daughter had a sweep with 2 of hers and within 48 hours she was at the hospital giving birth. 
Hope it's not too long before your LO makes her appearance.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys. Feeling a bit better laying in bed, but hope it doesn't stop the progress. I'm shattered now so going to try a little sleep. Hopefully the sweep does the job


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope you get a great nights sleep, wake up fully refreshed, and baby makes her appearance tomorrow!

Worst thing I found, was people saying 'haven't you had that yet?' - to my face, when I was late anyway, and looked like a whale!

It was fecking obvious I hadn't had him yet! OMG, that wound me up so much!

You look like I did when I was about 5 months gone :lol:

She'll be here when she's ready, shes just giving you a taste of how awkward she _might_ me as she grows up - to prepare you - very forward thinking, compassionate little lady - couldn't ask for more really   x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Only caught up with this xxx I was 14 days overdue with mine ..a sweep did the job for us , hoping sometime tomorrow you have your baby xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What on earth is a sweep?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

Good luck! I was thinking surely she would be here its like 16 pages!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Google it Rona 

Haha I know! I thought she would be here too the way I was acting last night. Going to go for a walk soon to try get the contractions up again as died down a bit since I had a sleep.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

MCWillow said:


> Hope you get a great nights sleep, wake up fully refreshed, and baby makes her appearance tomorrow!
> 
> Worst thing I found, was people saying 'haven't you had that yet?' - to my face, when I was late anyway, and looked like a whale!
> 
> ...


lol. 3rd baby was born at 8am and I was out of the hospital by 12noon. Needed a couple of bits from the shop on the way home so nipped into the local Co op when the cashier asked me if I hadn't had the baby yet.......and I said, Yes, she is in the car, all 10pounds of her.....


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

rona said:


> What on earth is a sweep?


The midwife sort of 'sweeps' her finger around the cervix to separate membranes and (hopefully) release hormones that'll kick start labour.

I had one with baby no 4 when he was 10 days overdue. They aren't massively comfy and as I was laying there wincing the midwife said, "I can feel baby's head." Then she started laughing. Apparently baby didn't like being touched and she felt his head move up and away from the perfect birthing position it had been in  It took another 9 days for him to finally pop out.

(Not to worry you, Astro, it's not a normal reaction. My son is just a contrary little bugger. Sophia will be here very soon, she's just getting a last few hours beauty sleep before all the excitement  )


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

They tried to give me a sweep two weeks ago but it just wasn't possible plus was so sore! Yesterday either it was the midwife or me but it was so much more comfortable lol. I barely even felt her doing it. Going for a walk once I dry my hair


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Every day on is a day nearer.

Sophia will be worth it.

I'm betting on June 1st.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> Only caught up with this xxx I was 14 days overdue with mine ..a sweep did the job for us , hoping sometime tomorrow you have your baby xx


Kelly was a week late too, the doctor I had at the time, did say that often first ones especially are often late. Don't know how true it is but as a doctor I suppose he should have known


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Holy Moses, Sophia must be just too comfy! Unfortunately this all perfectly normal for first babies, sigh. 

I had a sweep the day before Christmas Eve with my first and bar hurting like bejeysus, it did nothing for me. With my second, the doctor refused point blank as 'nature will take it's course'. I could have killed her as I was desperate to get baba out. 

How are you feeling now?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Maybe if we all start singing Happy Birthday Sophia she might come out to see what all the noise is about? 

Then again..... it might make her decide to stay put :001_unsure:


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Haven't heard from Astro since 9:23, maybe this is it!?


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Haven't heard from Astro since 9:23, maybe this is it!?


She is still about, well she was on my group on FB about 45 minutes ago


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

LolaBoo said:


> She is still about, well she was on my group on FB about 45 minutes ago


Oh 

Right....... who wants to sing?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No further on lol. If anything it's stopping haha! Typical for me lol! Feel tired even though I just had a nap


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> No further on lol. If anything it's stopping haha! Typical for me lol! Feel tired even though I just had a nap


You need to go and do the deed, on a bumpy car ride while eating a curry!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

I never felt a thing, although i did share the wifes gas n air


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you tried raspberry leaf tea ? Didn't work for me but might for you, worth a try maybe ?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried the raspberry tea. It also didn't work for me. I'm bouncing on my ball whilst OH washes my car and parents are snoozing in the living room lol! Exciting day for me I feel lol.


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Just chill, it will happen when baby is ready... oh and don't go all whimpish by having any pain relief other than gas n air


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I hated gas and air, it made me feel really sick and my face went numb lol.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I hated gas and air, it made me feel really sick and my face went numb lol.


I've been following this wonderful thread for a couple of days but felt I couldnt say anything constructive for the lovely lady whos about to experience the most wonderful thing in her life!.... 
the thing is my last baby was born 36 yrs ago .... but you know what! the gas and air was the most wonderful stuff on planet for me..... in the end my midwife (home birth) had to come and say "I think youve had enough of this my dear" after my 3rd canister 
he was born quite soon after...

Loved that stuff!... worked a treat for me ....

Astro, I wish you so much love on the birth of your first baby! just remember, it cant be that bad! I had four ..... but seriously, it is a truly wonderful experience, one where you forget the pain in an instant as soon as they are born!!...... 
making this 'old en' quite emotional now 

Cant wait to hear of the arrival of your precious girl Sophia, beautiful, beautiful Name!!.... my thoughts are with you


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I really hope she comes soon for you, the waiting is the worst part.

Oh and gas and air is amazing, though I couldn't have gas and air and bounce on my birthing ball at the same time as it made me a bit dizzy, some of the things you will say on it though are hilarious though you don't realise it at the time :lol:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone means a lot that people have been supporting me 

I'm hardly getting any pains today. Was hoping it would start again. Poor OH thought it was def happening last night I was that bad! I'm just going with the flow now. Hoping the sweep takes affect if not I've got another one on Monday.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Haven't been posting but been reading this thread 

Was really excited seeing Astro post andhalf expecting a picture of baby 

Paws crossed for you and hopefully baby makes a show this wknd


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Best plan of action is to book yourself as many appointments wherever for next week. They always come when you have stuff to do.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Like others I have been following this thread closely but not posting my last child was born 40 years ago and so much has changed about how childbirth is handled now but what I will say is that it is still one of the most natural things in the world just relax and take each day as it comes she will not come untill she is ready and that will probably be when you least expect it hope you do not have to wait too long best wishes to you all

Pictures are a must when she does arrive please


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Pics will def be up  bouncing on my ball but pains are just in my back. I have been sick twice so hopefully soon!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds promising. 

Could baby Sophia be on her way!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope! You have waited this long, now you have to wait til Tuesday - 3rd of June in my Jakes 22nd birthday, so thats what you have to hold out for now   xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No baby yet. I slept like a log last night lol!! Some twinges this morning so hopefully they get somewhere. I like the 3rd mcwillow


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> No baby yet. I slept like a log last night lol!! Some twinges this morning so hopefully they get somewhere. I like the 3rd mcwillow


Poor you! Such a long wait! Keep busy. Hope today is the day! X


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Like others, I have been reading and hoping but not posting. My daughter was born in 1966, at home and 3 weeks early and it was all over in 4 hours so I could not help at all.

I hope she comes soon for you, I can't imagine what it mustbe like to be late.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good morning astro, and Sophia, you need to come out quick smart, your mammy has had enough! 

I keep checking to see if you are still with us or at the hospital, I know it really doesn't feel like it now, but it will be done and dusted very soon. 

Keep us all updated if you can. Xxx


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jun 7, 2013)

*hides away and reads posts waiting to send congrats*


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I keep reading and hoping, hope today is the day for Sophia to come into the world x.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just been into town with my mum, dad, gran and grandad. Think I've either peed or waters trickling lol! I'll post soon...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Just been into town with my mum, dad, gran and grandad. Think I've either peed or waters trickling lol! I'll post soon...


Yay!! This could be the beginning.

Let us know when you want us all to tell you to push!!!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Just been into town with my mum, dad, gran and grandad. Think I've either peed or waters trickling lol! I'll post soon...


I think this could be it, iv got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

To go in before 7pm so having dinner then going. Getting contractions tho.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yay hope it goes well! 
I don't know how you are so calm!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hoping this is it for you and no more false alarms. !!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh wow, oh my, yay baby is on the way!!! Good luck hunny!!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Sounds like she is on the way good luck honey!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

oh yay sounds like baby Sophia should b with us soon. good luck hun!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Good Luck! Xx


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Sounds like all systems are good to go, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope Sophia has decided to be a May baby after all! Good luck xxx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good luck and hope all goes well


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No baby again lol 

Got tested and my waters had not gone...oops haha!! She did say the head was further down (3-4/5ths engaged) and I'm now a finger dilated lol. I got another sweep. Getting pains still and the first MW was able to feel it and wrote it lasted over a minute. Hope the sweep helps


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

She's giving you the run around already!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't I know it Dolly!!! Think the sweep has helped a bit though.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> No baby again lol
> 
> Got tested and my waters had not gone...oops haha!! She did say the head was further down (3-4/5ths engaged) and I'm now a finger dilated lol. I got another sweep. Getting pains still and the first MW was able to feel it and wrote it lasted over a minute. Hope the sweep helps


Oh bless you, beautiful Sophia will come when shes ready , I remember my sister having lots and lots of braxton hicks and a very week bladder due to the pressure, its absolutely normal, so I know how you must feel now, I bet your just wondering when it will be for real?.....try not to get frustrated and just enjoy lots of nice relaxing baths and let your family pamper you....you deserve it


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Maybe your next trip to the hospital will be it, I thought you were going to have her today


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww - been there, know how horrible it is, when it all starts then stops again!

Hopefully she'll make her appearance tomorrow - if not tomorrow you have to wait til Tuesday - thems the rules  x


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm totally ready for this to happen lol! Got to watch the TT now...hurry up baby lol!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw, I'm sorry. If it's any consolation, I had stalled labours with all but one of mine. Three or four days of contractions stopping and starting and walking around hospital grounds at odd hours of the night, counting bunnies and bats. Baby No 4 I nearly went after with a plunger  But once baby is out, all of that will completely cease to matter. Sophia will have her birthday when she chooses and you'll rib her every year about her stubborn streak being obvious so early on but you won't really mind. 

You've waited 9 months, now it's just a matter of days (or maybe even hours!)


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh gosh. Astro I really do feel your frustration. Mind you it is a little girl you are having so she will take her time and come when she is ready! ! Bless you. Cannot wait to hear of the safe arrival and to see the pictures...she will be well worth the wait!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

She is 100% taking after me lol! Few niggles in the night but nothing today &#128514;&#128514;

She is taking the PO lol. Mum thinks she's coming tomorrow now since my half sister was born on the 2nd, I was born on 12th and sister was born on 22nd. So it has to be a 2 lol. We are all December though so she won't steal someone's birthday haha.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> She is 100% taking after me lol! Few niggles in the night but nothing today 😂😂
> 
> She is taking the PO lol. Mum thinks she's coming tomorrow now since my half sister was born on the 2nd, I was born on 12th and sister was born on 22nd. So it has to be a 2 lol. We are all December though so she won't steal someone's birthday haha.


You've gotta be quick - I've bet on June 1st!!! 

Dare I tell you that my first missed her first Christmas? She arrived 18 days late, and then only after I was induced.

Damn fast labour though.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

hugs astro. By christmas you will have forgotten all about the slight delay.lol.

3rd baby and I was in labour all through the night...gas and air, the works...and nothing, just stopped.

few days later, hospital said, come in and we will induce you 1st thing. Went in the night before, 7am next morning rang my husband to say I was 1st on the list , he arrived at 7.55am, baby born without inducing at 8.03am and I went home at noon with her.This one was born in 15 minutes flat from feeling uncomfortable to her being in the scales.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd love a quick labour but doubt I will get that! Poor OH is like I'm going to have to go to work tomorrow eh hahaha!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> I'd love a quick labour but doubt I will get that! Poor OH is like I'm going to have to go to work tomorrow eh hahaha!! 😂😂


lol whats the betting tomorrow is the day then?

My husband walked into the room and literally there she was.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Once she's here you will totally forget about the waiting and waiting, the frequent trips to the hospital only to be sent home - been there done that. hopefully it'll be a nice short labour for you - once it starts properly. Sending you some positive vibes to help little miss get started on her journey.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Keeping you peeps updated...I'm still here  getting pains but that's it.


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

So excited. x


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Sophia's making her appearance, slowly but surely! Hope you had more movement in the night and things are going great guns for you now. X


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Got a consultant appointment today. Will update afterwards


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Good Luck, have been following your thread, hopefully you will have a beautiful baby soon.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

When were you due?


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Come on little Miss Sophia, we re all waiting to meet our honorary niece


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

No news is surely good news!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Baby brain...thought I had updated lol!

Had my appointment and got a sweep. Think it's kinda worked! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556; We should know soon hopefully  If not I've to get anther sweep on Friday and then induced on Saturday woohoo!!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

So you've had 2 sweeps already? 
This is the thing that worries me most, people seeing and touching 'that'  nooo. I hate people touching me so that would be horrendous, don't think I'd cope. I might as well stick to dogs lol. 

So either way, looks like by the end of the weekend you will have a baby!!!!


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

:lol:

I think when you're having a baby and you're in quite some pain, you really don't give a toss with people touching and seeing down there.

If I was pushing out a baby, I really wouldn't care about the midwives seeing my fanny. 

Good luck Astro.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> So you've had 2 sweeps already?
> This is the thing that worries me most, people seeing and touching 'that'  nooo. I hate people touching me so that would be horrendous, don't think I'd cope. I might as well stick to dogs lol.
> 
> So either way, looks like by the end of the weekend you will have a baby!!!!


Honestly all worries like that kind of go out the window when your in labour :lol:. I had a student midwife and a student dr as well as a normal midwife and dr, it didn't bother me. I felt quite bad for the students actually they were telling me how hard it is to find people who are willing to have students in there especially male students. if I ever have another baby I will specify that I'm happy to have students there, it was nice to have more people to talk to actually and take my mind off the contractions. I didn't act like most people do when in labour though I was having full on conversations with everyone between contractions and updating my facebook :lol:

Good luck astro hopefully this sweep will help you along a bit


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

They told me the times I've been to the hospital they would try a sweep, but I don't think they actually done it. That last midwife went round like she was rolling up a hose pipe hahaha!!! 

I thought I'd be worried about them seeing down there, but I just want her out now that I couldn't care lol! I'll be happy to have students in, but no doubt mum will say something. I'll just tell her to shut up and let everyone in who can get her out hahaha!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> They told me the times I've been to the hospital they would try a sweep, but I don't think they actually done it. That last midwife went round like she was rolling up a hose pipe hahaha!!!
> 
> I thought I'd be worried about them seeing down there, but I just want her out now that I couldn't care lol! *I'll be happy to have students in, but no doubt mum will say something.* I'll just tell her to shut up and* let everyone in who can get her out hahaha!!*




It'll all be worth it. 

Don't forget we'l'l all be in there too though.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> They told me the times I've been to the hospital they would try a sweep, but I don't think they actually done it. *That last midwife went round like she was rolling up a hose pipe hahaha!!! *
> I thought I'd be worried about them seeing down there, but I just want her out now that I couldn't care lol! I'll be happy to have students in, but no doubt mum will say something. I'll just tell her to shut up and let everyone in who can get her out hahaha!!


Best quote ever! :w00t:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Told ya - it will be tomorrow  3rd June, a wonderful day to give birth 

I had a student midwife as well, his name was Nick, and he was so sweet and lovely - he told me it was very to find people willing to have a student attend, especially a male one - I was the last one he needed to attend to qualify  :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2014)

Blackcats said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think when you're having a baby and you're in quite some pain, you really don't give a toss


Shelley had to argue with the ambulance driver and the midwife, whilst parked outside a hospital that is a couple of minutes up the road. Driver said she has to give birth now, midwife wanted her sent to the next hospital about 20 miles up the road...guess where she gave birth...


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

She's def grew!!!


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> She's def grew!!!


Yes she has lol! Still a cute tidy bump! . X


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! She was just getting ready to come out - 3rd June, a little Gemini (I had to have twins associated somehow, being one myself  )

Good luck, I'm so excited for you  x


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

astro2011 said:


> She's def grew!!!


I couldn't help but notice that at 40 weeks there was a dog in the picture and then at 41 weeks there wasn't.

Yet in the space of that one week, you appear to have put on as much weight as what I estimated the dog might have weighed. :wink: :001_smile:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Blackcats said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think when you're having a baby and you're in quite some pain, you really don't give a toss with people touching and seeing down there.
> 
> ...


Lmao oh gosh haha. 
Without being rude, I never even let Mike see me in light naked!

I can't wait to see little Sophia, hope she comes soon and you have a 'nice' birth.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I couldn't help but notice that at 40 weeks there was a dog in the picture and then at 41 weeks there wasn't.
> 
> Yet in the space of that one week, you appear to have put on as much weight as what I estimated the dog might have weighed. :wink: :001_smile:


I ate him Hahaha!!! No he's still here


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Lmao oh gosh haha.
> Without being rude, I never even let Mike see me in light naked!
> 
> I can't wait to see little Sophia, hope she comes soon and you have a 'nice' birth.


I used to be like that...don't care now haha!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Trust me - you will not care who sees you when you are in labour - if a 50 strong dancing brass band would make her arrive quicker, you would request at least 10 of them! :lol:

You would think midwives would wait to ask the 'do you mind a student being present?' until the mums really couln't give a flying a fig if a Typhoo Monkey was delivering the baby - they would get their attendances up much quicker :lol:


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't speak about childbirth but the thought of losing your dignity is a lot worse than the reality of losing your dignity! Well in my view anyway....

Come on Sophia, get a move on! Best of luck astro, wishing you a speedy labour now!


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

4 midwives, 3 doctors and 13 students were there to see my arrival with forceps, 1 of the students was a man and he was the only one to come and see my mum after the event, my mum said you just don't care who's there!
He wanted to say thank you for my mum letting him in, he made my mum tea and toast, it all turned out he saw me being born on his birthday!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I had students at both of mine  they asked both times if it was ok , with DS first child I ended up with about 10 people fiddling about in the end :w00t: 


Come on Sophia, lots of people waiting on you now :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

When one is in the throes of labour.....the last thing on your mind...is who is looking at your Mary! You have a job to do....pushing out ya bubba! And Mary is the exit point!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'd love to make someone's day whilst I'm in pain haha! Hoping something comes soon as I can't be bothered waiting until Friday for the sweep again. Few pains so let's pray tonight it happens haha!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> I'd love to make someone's day whilst I'm in pain haha! Hoping something comes soon as I can't be bothered waiting until Friday for the sweep again. Few pains so let's pray tonight it happens haha!


25 mins - then all systems GO GO GO!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

MCWillow said:


> 25 mins - then all systems GO GO GO!


Noooo! I'm talking to her on facebook she doesn't have time to have a baby!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Right I've been woken by pains which has never happened before. Let's wait and see....


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Ohhhh - crossing fingers, eyes, arms but not legs for you  Hope something happens and we can have baby piccies to coo over


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I feel sick lol!


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

quick get your app ready


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm gonna time it for a bit and text OH as he is at ours and I'm at my mums.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Always something happens when you are either busy doing something, planned to do or go somewhere or visiting. Just go with the flow and if need be wake your mum, she'll be the voice of wisdom to help you through it - apparently (thats what my daughter told me).


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Oooo how exciting!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Still no baby


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Still no baby


About time the little madam got a move on then, instead of making her mum wait.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

When I saw you had posted Astro I thought it was to make an announcement 

She will come when she is ready bless, when is/was your due date?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My due date was 26th May. 

TMI....






I think I've lost my plug. I know it doesn't mean much but I'm praying haha


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Maybe, just maybe............ 

come on Sophia, time to come out, time to say hello.


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> My due date was 26th May.
> 
> TMI....
> 
> I think I've lost my plug. I know it doesn't mean much but I'm praying haha


I lost the plug when I was in early labour so you never know maybe! It's progress tho! X


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

sounds promising Astro ... still got fingers, eyes and arms crossed ... hopefully sophia will make an appearance soon  Sending good vibes to you and baby.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

You will KNOW when you have lost your plug lol! 

That's a v good sign, mine came away at about 1am and boyo was born about 4am, nearly there pet! Xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I googled it mrsred...yuck! It was like that def but just clear. Not in a lump either though. Getting some pains and she's moving about, but don't feel further forward yet


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've been at work today and was hoping to come on to a 'meet Sophia' thread. 
She just does not want to come out yet does she!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Come on Sophia!! You haven't got that long left to be born today!!


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on out sweetie pie, your mummy wants to meet you! ............... and us. Hopefully won't be long now xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoping this is it!!! Lost more plug there and feel really sick. Having tightenings aswell.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope so! Jake was due 15th May - and his birthday is today! Just 3 weeks late then 

So little Sophia won't share his birthday now, but I really hope her birthday is 4th of June (which is the day I was due to go in and be induced!)


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was hoping it would be yesterday mcwillow  

I'm in my bed trying to relax a bit. It's def stronger and I feel sick.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck - I hope this is it!

Diva baby keeping her adoring public (and excited mummy!!) waiting for so long


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just back from hospital. Still only 1cm  feel like dying lol! I was soo sore my dad was panicking! Going to try a sleep if I can.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

How are things now Ashley? Any more dialated or are you still home? 
I really hope today's the day as I can imagine you are very uncomfortable now.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sending hugs and good wishes, sounds like Sophia could make an appearanve today. Have you had an upset stomach ? That can be a sign as well. Xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Fingers crossed it's happening!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hope you have managed a bit of a kip. Do not worry about how far you are dilated, everyone is different, there is no text book length of time that fits everyone. 

I was clanking about with daughter for a fortnight 1cm dilated and she really didn't want to come out, ever. With son, midwife said, 'oh, he's high up, we could be a while'. I laughed at this as I felt his head had been practically dangling between my legs for a week and what do you know, he was born within 2 hours! X


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Managed to get a sleep  getting pains again but not as sore as before. Going to go for a walk soon to try get them picked up. It was 100% contractions yesterday...boy I thought I was dead hahaha!!!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Hope you get to see your Baby girl Sophia very soon.

You may feel uncomfortable and a hurting now but all will be forgotten as soon as you hold your beautiful Daughter in your arms. :001_wub:


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

1cm is good, it's the beginning of it all. Keep busy, walking is good as gravity helps, baths to help with the pain. It's exciting even when it's someone elses baby. Good luck, hopefully she'll put in an appearance tonight.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck  I hope you have a smooth delivery and your little girl is in your arms soon.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't have a bath at my mums Katherna  been for a small walk. Going to go again later if I feel ok. Feel really sick again! Oh this is fun &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

aww hun have u got a TENS??

alternate between walking.

curling up on sofa with hot water bottle.

take paracetamol

hot showers if its one that moves off the wall either you / partner aim the spray at the base of your back is good

try and keep fluids up and eat small snacks. 

It will happen hun. 

What you are doing is having the latent phase of labour. And personally I think its the worse bit because theres very little people can do for you. 

Dont focus on the 1cm your cervix has to do so much to get to the magic 4cm. 
It has to squish for 2-4cm long to less than 0.5cm long
Then it can start to open 
It also has to come forwards nearer your pelvis

So although you dont feel like it you have done so much already.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Don't have a bath at my mums Katherna  been for a small walk. Going to go again later if I feel ok. Feel really sick again! Oh this is fun 😂😂


Get your OH to fill a swimming pool outside with hot water


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> Hope you have managed a bit of a kip. Do not worry about how far you are dilated, everyone is different, there is no text book length of time that fits everyone.
> 
> I was clanking about with daughter for a fortnight 1cm dilated and she really didn't want to come out, ever. With son, midwife said, 'oh, he's high up, we could be a while'. I laughed at this as I felt his head had been practically dangling between my legs for a week and what do you know, he was born within 2 hours! X


My young neice made me laugh, her last one was born within an hour - she says hers leap out doing cartwheels!

Fingers cross Astro, won't be long now


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Been bouncing on my ball for ages. Feel tired so gonna have dinner then go to sleep for a bit. I might go for a walk later, but I'm just feeling tired now that I might not bother. Don't have a tens machine but my back is ok the now. Yesterday it was agony but most if my body was lol!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't forget to rest too - you need to conserve some energy for the big push 

Babe's don't come until they are ready


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well things are certainly moving, albeit slowly.

Get your kip whenever you can. You're going to be very busy in the not too distant.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Been bouncing on my ball for ages. Feel tired so gonna have dinner then go to sleep for a bit. I might go for a walk later, but I'm just feeling tired now that I might not bother. Don't have a tens machine but my back is ok the now. Yesterday it was agony but most if my body was lol!


Just checking in Mrs, hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer and the little madam gets a move on.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Any news at all? 
She needs an eviction order!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Any news at all?
> She needs an eviction order!


You really made me chuckle ....... 
but! Sophia, we all know you will arrive in your own sweet time precious, but cant you see that all your fans on PF want to see you in the flesh very soon little one!, aaw, I am feeling so excited to hear the arrival of you, it's quite like the arrival of my first grandchild......bless you little baby with the most beautiful name .....


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Checks thread again to see if any babies have fallen out whilst I've been doing other stuff.....


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No baby yet  this is going to be a funny thread to look back on in a few years lol


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lol I'm scared to go out in case I miss it! Can you film it for me just in case  haha.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> No baby yet  this is going to be a funny thread to look back on in a few years lol


It'll be a lovely memory.

You could even time gaps between contractions on here!

Any PF midwives around??


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Just a thought baby Sophia, what day do you want to be born on?...

Monday's child is fair of face,
Tuesday's child is full of grace,
Wednesday's child is full of woe,
Thursday's child has far to go,
Friday's child is loving and giving,
Saturday's child works hard for a living,
But the child who is born on the Sabbath Day
Is bonny and blithe and good and gay.....

I feel Friday is your day precious


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

MyMillie said:


> Just a thought baby Sophia, what day do you want to be born on?...
> 
> Monday's child is fair of face,
> Tuesday's child is full of grace,
> ...


 Sounds as if tomorrow should be off the cards then , but she's all good for Friday, Saturday and Sunday :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Why do people put themselves through this? :nonod:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

rona said:


> Why do people put themselves through this? :nonod:


It is probably the most amazing experience women will ever have....best thing ever...


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Sounds as if tomorrow should be off the cards then , but she's all good for Friday, Saturday and Sunday :smilewinkgrin:


Just 'Tongue in cheek stuff' ... to pass the hours away!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Good stonking hot curry hun , that's what you need lol ..... Sophia will make her entrance into this big wide world very soon . The waiting will soon be over , and when you hold your little girl in your arms for the first time , you will experience the most amazing feeling ever


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

rona said:


> Why do people put themselves through this? :nonod:


I think it would be so obvious.

I haven't got children myself but am definitely wanting a rugrat or two. 

I am looking forward to the day I have a baby.

I think it's so beautiful that two people can bring something truly wonderful into the world and give life. It will be something that I can truly call my own and that is a part of me. I would love to start my own family and have so much love to give and have and create life....

Scary but exciting too.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> I think it would be so obvious.
> 
> I haven't got children myself but am definitely wanting a rugrat or two.
> 
> ...


It's still not obvious to me and I'm long past baby making


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I'm in bed now. Let's see what the night brings lol 

I never used to want children Rona, but since I've been with my OH it's something we both decided on  It's been a fun roller coaster between sickness, heartburn, cramp, no sleep and sore backs, but I wouldn't have changed it


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

It's different for everyone. Some people want children and others don't. Some get broody and then others don't. 

It's all about choice in having children. 

I think for those who want children, it's the want to have something of their own, giving life, giving more love that they have, making a family, etc.

For me, it's that anyway.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

rona said:


> Why do people put themselves through this? :nonod:


being pregnant is hard

you feel and get sick
cant sleep properly
and there's all sorts of aches and pains
heart burn
feet in the ribs

but...

nothing compares to feeling your baby kick for the first time and every day after, feeling them have hiccups (though that one can get a bit annoying) and when there nearly ready to venture into the world watching them roll about and practicing breathing

I can honestly say I miss being pregnant soo much I loved it :blushing:

Hopefully wont be long now Astro, my Sophia was stubborn too and I had to be induced, hopefully your Sophia wont be quite as stubborn


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Well I'm in bed now. Let's see what the night brings lol
> 
> I never used to want children Rona, but since I've been with my OH it's something we both decided on  It's been a fun roller coaster between sickness, heartburn, cramp, no sleep and sore backs, but I wouldn't have changed it


See, it's not the pain of giving birth that ever scares me.

I'm always so fascinated by it and even ask my mum questions on what it's like, haha.

It's the pain, stress, frustration, mood swings, etc, during the pregnancy that worry me. I'm unstable as it is. :lol:

But being serious, it's actually when the child turns into a teenager that shits me up the most. I'm not even planning to have kids for a few years but the thought of my child turning into a teenager who is very wild, or becomes a chav, or fights, gets into prison, doesn't care about education, etc.

Scares the crap outta me.

Am sure she will be here soon and then you can relax, smile and realise how it was so worth it all. 

I'm getting all excited for you.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've not thought about those things blackcat. I can't see a child of OH and mines being a chav. I won't allow it haha!! I'm sure she will be like me and want what she wants, but I'll make sure it's when it's reasonable lol


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> It's different for everyone. Some people want children and others don't. Some get broody and then others don't.
> 
> It's all about choice in having children.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is a choice really. I think it's a natural urge and it usually comes once you are in a stable relationship and making a comfy nest.
Still can't understand why your heads don't over rule it though  

It's not an urge I've ever had or understood.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The most basic urge in the world pass on your genes, survival of the species all that. People don't want kids well we invented contraception for a reason enjoy it.

I love how everyone is always so excited to have the cute baby they never think of the hell of having a teenager :scared:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> The most basic urge in the world pass on your genes, survival of the species all that. People don't want kids well we invented contraception for a reason enjoy it.
> 
> I love how everyone is always so excited to have the cute baby they never think of the hell of having a teenager :scared:


Haha, my above post shows my fear when I think of having a baby......

When they grow into teenagers.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine are on the point of leaving 'teenagerhood' - my son is 20 and my daughter is nearly 18. Don't believe all you hear about teenagers, I never had any trouble with mine.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Got a 19 year-old bloke who is a full-time uni student (electrical engineering) and works full-time (manages the kitchen for a fast-food outlet). Also have a 16 year-old bloke who is in the last year of secondary school (which he will repeat as there's no point in uni at 16). Younger son works as a drug courier (actually delivery-brat for the local pharmacy).

Not all teenagers are wild and nasty; some are quite civilised.

I have to say that having children is the best thing _I've _ever done. ENJOY!!! You will!!!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was a bit of a handful as a teenager but OH wasn't. I'm not that worried actually. 

I managed to sleep all last night! Not even get up once thank god because sisters OHs son is here, and I was terrified of something happening and scatting him lol. Well just today and hopefully Friday they can start me going


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think your going to end up being induced, she is just too comfy


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Can't believe she's not here yet. 
I thought I'd pop on and there would be messages of congratulations. 
Saturday would be a good day......my birthday. 

Soooo exciting. All the best.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> The most basic urge in the world pass on your genes, survival of the species all that. People don't want kids well we invented contraception for a reason enjoy it.
> 
> I love how everyone is always so excited to have the cute baby they never think of the hell of having a teenager :scared:


Not all teenagers are monsters! 

If you set firm boundaries when they are little then chances are that will stand you in good stead when they reach the difficult years. Also, choosing your battles saves a lot of confrontation IMO.

Try and remember how difficult it was being a teenager yourself - that helps to understand their mind-set.

Anyway OP, you have a LONG way to go before you need to worry about all that!

Hope there is some news soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope all is well Ashley, and that little girly pops out soon


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I used to want kids and I love babies, but not so sure now. 
My aspergers and OCD makes me a bit nuts and sensitive, I can't handle dirt or when they drop food on themselves or the crying, it panics me and I worry because when my senses are overloaded I can suddenly turn aggressive and get mad. So not sure I'd make a good parent. 
I'm a good animal parent though  

I have a feeling you will be induced and she will still take her time lol. I wonder if she will be late for things in life too lol.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Exciting times for you I have two children, but only had one naturally, I had to have a caesarean for my second child. Its a long time ago since I had my first, I didn't have a great time with him if im honest, lots of sickness, bleeding and I was in labour a long time , but I tell you what, its true what they say, when you hold your baby in your arms you forget all that - its an overwhelming feeling of love, the best feeling in the world Hope you'll have your little one in your arms very soon. Good luck xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm surprised she's not my mates baby...she's always late but her baby was only, technically, 2 hours late! I'm just up now so thank god I got a good sleep as I'm now cramping again. If she comes the day before I'm due to be induced ill def think she's taking the PO! Lol!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've been checking in here every morning, afternoon, evening........ still no sign of Sophia....... I agree with DollyGirl, she needs to be evicted!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Taking the PO!!!!!!!!

I've just had a lump of show (tmi guys sorry!) and now I'm getting back pain! I'm like 'you have to be kidding me!'. I had plans to clean my mums house today and was happy with being induced now!!! &#128514;


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

It won't be long now then.

The day before my daughter was born I clesned from top to bottom. Nest cleaning they called it. 
I laughed,I was not due for another 3 weeks, Christmas day. That night I went into labour and she was born 4hours later.
Christmas dayshe was lying in her pram watching theChristmas lights.

She is on her way


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

My grandbabys on his way out right now, cant wait .also congrats, you are bout to have yours it seems too


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been nesting for weeks but I did stop for maybe 2 weeks. Thank god I slept well last night.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> My grandbabys on his way out right now, cant wait .also congrats, you are bout to have yours it seems too


Ooo how exciting!!!!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Ooo how exciting!!!!


Her waters broke and shes only 2 cm dilated so no idea how long now. :thumbsup:....proly hours and hours.. its been 14 yrs since my last child, i cant remember lol ..wont hijack the thread, just had to post it somewhere and this seemed the thread :laugh:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Taking the PO!!!!!!!!
> 
> I've just had a lump of show (tmi guys sorry!) and now I'm getting back pain! I'm like 'you have to be kidding me!'. I had plans to clean my mums house today and was happy with being induced now!!! &#55357;&#56834;


Several friends neighbours etc, did tell me when I was having mine you often get a mad fever to start doing things like cleaning when its going to happen, I think I decided to clean the car with mine, so lets hope its true and todays the day.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good show, if you'll pardon the pun! I swear it won't be long now, I've been checking and checking and can't wait to see some lovely baby pics and a good 'oul labour story!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Her waters broke and shes only 2 cm dilated so no idea how long now. :thumbsup:....proly hours and hours.. its been 14 yrs since my last child, i cant remember lol ..wont hijack the thread, just had to post it somewhere and this seemed the thread :laugh:


Oh jeez! I hope it isn't too long for her 

I wanted to paint my garden shed a few weeks ago and was re-arranging the house lol! It's a weird feeling haha! Feel uncomfy and a few pains but nothing major yet.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I am keeping my mouth shut......... no singing until she can't change her mind, promise. :aureola:


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Well hope things start moving for you soon Astro 



Waterlily said:


> My grandbabys on his way out right now, cant wait .also congrats, you are bout to have yours it seems too


Wooooo Lils thats so exciting, my grandson is 5 months old now. My ex-MIL always said there is no love in the world like your grandchild. Always thought don't be so daft can't feel anymore than your own child, but you do its totally different


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats Lils xxxxx


This thread is very quiet - I hope that means Sophia is finally on her way!

Jake did this to me too - was booked in to be induced on the 4th, had him on the 3rd!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No she's still not here!!! Haha!!! Oh well hopefully it's just a sweep tomorrow and it gets me going, or if not I'll be started on Saturday


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wht a naughty baby you have on board.

Well done for not going crazy. 

Was thinking of you at work today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> I'm surprised she's not my mates baby...she's always late but her baby was only, technically, 2 hours late! I'm just up now so thank god I got a good sleep as I'm now cramping again. If she comes the day before I'm due to be induced ill def think she's taking the PO! Lol!


My son was 10 days late. They were going to induce me on the Tuesday, he put in an appearance on Monday morning at 7.26 - having had me going since Saturday 

P.S. I don't remember nesting or cleaning


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Any news??? hope baby Sophia's on her way or even here already Astro


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Apollo2012 said:


> Any news??? hope baby Sophia's on her way or even here already Astro


This^^^^

It's been quiet on this thread so maybe!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

It has to be now!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

No baby yet lol. In hospital now with a pessary so she's coming soon whether she likes it or not lol. Just having a sit in my mums car until I next get checked since it's roasting


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> No baby yet lol. In hospital now with a pessary so she's coming soon whether she likes it or not lol. Just having a sit in my mums car until I next get checked since it's roasting


A pessary? Dare I ask what that is?

Good Luck and hope its a quick delivery!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> No baby yet lol. In hospital now with a pessary so she's coming soon whether she likes it or not lol. Just having a sit in my mums car until I next get checked since it's roasting


Ooooo how exciting!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Best of luck.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Hurry up! Push push push!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> A pessary? Dare I ask what that is?
> 
> Good Luck and hope its a quick delivery!


It's like a tampon with a hormone in it to get you going  Hurt going in but you don't feel it.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Eep good luck! Hope we get to see the little one soon.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck...x


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Good luck x


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Good luck Astro! Am looking forward to seeing pics of the beautiful Sophia!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Good Luck. xx


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

How exciting.

Good luck.x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Good luck hunny!!! Hopefully baby will be out before the day is over


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Eek Good luck! Hope it's a safe smooth delivery for you both!!!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Is the tampon working? 
Can't wait to see her! Tell her to hurry up now lol, keeping her public waiting.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good luck, we are all thinking of you! Xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wishing you a smooth and safe delivery


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yay good luck Hun, I had a pessary when I was induced and I have to say it worked lol. hoe she shows up soon!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sore back now and some tightenings. Hopefully it hurrys up lol.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> It's like a tampon with a hormone in it to get you going  Hurt going in but you don't feel it.


When I was induced, I had the same, - one at bedtime, which didn't do much, and one at 9am the following morning, which definitely did the job.

Less than four hours later - hey presto!!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Good luck! Thinking of you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Best of luck hen xxxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

All best wishes for a swift ans happy birth.

Good luck


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thinking of you. Not long now. Good luck xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Aaaw this all sounds exciting ......

Looks like we will all see you soon little precious one


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

oh good luck. how exciting.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, if you get the chance, have a good night's sleep tonight.

It might be the last you get for a long time.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I wish people wouldn't keep posting on this thread. I keep thinking there is exciting news!!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just off the monitor. All was well she said. Still no idea if I'm contracting because she moves about so much it hurts.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Sometimes having a nice warm bath helps and also if she moves about too much that seems to calm baby down a bit.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Off for a sleep 

She always tends to do it at night iheartcats. She'll settle


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Good grief Sophia, you are fairly at your antics! I've been checking for updates all day, try and get some rest Astro, you're on the final furlong - she will be here by tomorrow night - promise!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Do explain to her how rude it is to keep your public waiting like this please :frown2:


----------



## Rikalaily (Apr 2, 2012)

If baby hasn't arrived by morning get your fella go nip to Holland and Barrett and get some Clary sage oil and Almond oil. Mix a couple of drops of clary sage with about 10ml of almond oil and massage it into your bump and back, you can put it in a bath too and wallow for a bit. It gets things moving when you are having niggly contractions


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

What time are you being induced tomorrow?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Had a lil sleep. Feel terrible now  asked for some painkillers.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Won't be long now honey - thinking of you, and if you want stronger drugs, bloody insist on them!

I had pethidine and it made me so sick (turns out I dont tolerate morphine related drugs well, but we didnt know that then!)

I had an epidural - and it was heaven! I could feel everything that was happening, contractions etc, but it just didnt hurt anymore!

This was after me saying no-one was giving me an epidural - I have a huge fear of needles and injections - this one, I didn't notice!

I also had gas and air (as the epidural only worked on one side for some reason) but I didn't like that either.

You do whats right for you, and dont be bullied into having, or *not* having, something thats right for you.

xxxxx


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Won't be long now honey - thinking of you, and if you want stronger drugs, bloody insist on them!
> 
> I had pethidine and it made me so sick (turns out I dont tolerate morphine related drugs well, but we didnt know that then!)
> 
> ...


When my back went I had gas and air and morphine.
The gas and air was great and helped
The morphine although helped made me throw up, I'd never have morphine again


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel a bit better now. Only had paracetamol and co codemol 

Had another wee sleep. Will try for some more now.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thinking of you, good luck for today Hun...


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Just checking in to see if baby sophia has arrived yet. Hang on in there girl not long now and you will be holding your precious daughter. Xx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Any news??? 
All the best to you.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

All the best soon have baby in your arms :thumbup1:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've to wait on a room in the delivery bit. I hope it's not long because there is a woman in my room now talking to herself!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh bless you Astro. By the end of today baby Sophia will be in your arms, and you can start the journey of many magical times together. X


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Not long wee love, not if they are sending you up to delivery suite. Good luck, I'll be checking back after I do all the things that you will have ahead of you - a school fair in the lashing rain and then drop offs to birthday parties!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Has little Sophia decided to grace us with her birth yet. Good luck


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> I feel a bit better now. Only had paracetamol and co codemol
> 
> Had another wee sleep. Will try for some more now.


You sound like me after my first pessary - I just felt like I was having mega period pain all night.



astro2011 said:


> I've to wait on a room in the delivery bit. I hope it's not long because there is a woman in my room now talking to herself!


Then in the morning, it was all systems go - and fast.

Take care Astro, it seems like today might just be a very special day. 

When you get that gas and air, take hold and don't let go. Remember your breathing. Hang on to your mum's (or whoever's) hand. Take any other painkillers if you feel you need them (I only needed gas and air). They will tell you when to pant and when to push - you are going to be just fine.

Baby Sophia, you will soon be on your way!!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

This is exciting enough that I'm almost broody again 

Good luck, Astro. That first time you look down and see your baby is the most amazing thing ever. Well worth the wait xxx


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

Mulish said:


> This is exciting enough that I'm almost broody again
> 
> Good luck, Astro. That first time you look down and see your baby is the most amazing thing ever. Well worth the wait xxx


I agree!! Making me feel broody too my lo is only 6 months! Lol. Good luck! X


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck I hope it all goes smoothly and she finally makes her appearance.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't progress yesterday so had gel inserted 2 hours ago. Really sore now  getting moved down now as there is room. I've just had painkillers so they better work quick!


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

All the best...hope you're delivery is mega quick seen as you've waited so long for "things" to start happening.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh Hun.

Induction is horrible lenghtly process.

Keep strong.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh I'm in a lot pain now lol! Getting checked at 7pm down in the delivery bit now.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I only just marathoned through this thread yesterday lol...

IT'S SO EXCITING!!!

Fingers crossed she arrives soon


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Oh I'm in a lot pain now lol! Getting checked at 7pm down in the delivery bit now.


Pain is good at this stage - just take gas and air, epidural or whatever they offer, and you will be fine.

Big hugs mummy to be.


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

come on sophia....ive read this entire thread...

good luck astro


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Come on, little bubba 

Good luck!!! Xxx


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I know that this is cold comfort to you now, and you can call me all the lying pigs of the day but I swear, this is far better than being started with a drip. Hopefully the pains will come on gradually, oh, oh, not long now!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm hoping for no drip. My back is agony and pains in my front constantly. I've had two co codomol at about 2 lol! If I need it again they are gonna have to give me something lol!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

astro I am seriousy impressed that you are able to update us whilst in the throes of labour.

Tonight I will have a glass of vino as I think by midnight Sophia will be here.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you bed bound, or can you move around?


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dare not move lol! I'm sore that I don't wanna move lol! This is taking my mind off it lol.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Yeah I'm hoping for no drip. My back is agony and pains in my front constantly. I've had two co codomol at about 2 lol! If I need it again they are gonna have to give me something lol!


Pester them for stronger stuff. They kept offering me paracetamol when my contractions were two minutes apart. Eventually and broke down at them that I just wanted to sleep for a while so they gave me pethadin and I managed to get a solid 4 hours sleep until my waters broke and I was moved to labour ward . Oh and I found focusing on breathing through the contractions helped sound really weird but the best peice of advice I got was breath in as far as you can and concentrate on all your muscles (because you dont realise how much you tense during contractions) then focus on complety relaxing any part of you that you can feel is tensed up when you breath out. It worked for me, I kept tensing my back, pelvis and legs and it made the pain so much worse at first


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Is there a bath you can use? And there is no shame in pethidine. Very useful drug.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> Yeah I'm hoping for no drip. My back is agony and pains in my front constantly. I've had two co codomol at about 2 lol! If I need it again they are gonna have to give me something lol!


I was given a couple of co-proxomol - are they kidding?! This is giving birth here, not a piggin headache 

I ended up with an epidural for a few hours so I could rest whilst the contractions did their thing - bliss!

Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Good Luck, not much longer now hopefully!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh and if they wont give you any good drugs yet I found sitting on the birthing ball helped (if they have them in your hospital)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, either Astro is watching BGT on TV!! - or she is somewhat busy at the moment.

I hope it goes smoothly for her.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Had to get the gel again even though I was contracting I wasn't dilating. It's very intense now! Think they won't give me stronger as I'm hardly dilated yet contracting A LOT!!!!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

awh very exciting for you - good luck with the rest of the labour and fingers crossed she makes an appearance before the morning


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I find it funny that you are in labour and chatting to us on pet forums :lol: At least you have the whole of us giving you words of encouragement and good birthing vibes. Once you start dilating properly you will know it or maybe not  When I was in labour I starting dilating and kept thinking "oh this is going to get a whole lot worse" and then I got checked and I was 10cm gone


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> Had to get the gel again even though I was contracting I wasn't dilating. It's very intense now! Think they won't give me stronger as I'm hardly dilated yet contracting A LOT!!!!


Well it's all beginning to happen my dear.

Baby Sophia is clearly going to do it HER way!

We're with you all the way.

XX


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Excuse me if this sounds stupid...
If you are 10cm does that mean they can stick all 10 fingers up? 
And like 3cm is 3 fingers? Etc? 

I'm sure Sophia will be here by morning! How exciting.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Excuse me if this sounds stupid...
> If you are 10cm does that mean they can stick all 10 fingers up?
> And like 3cm is 3 fingers? Etc?
> 
> I'm sure Sophia will be here by morning! How exciting.


Its the opening in the cervix that dilates - when it gets to 10 cms, its then ready for the baby to make its way through


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hopefully you will have someone with you to help you through the night.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eeek, fingers crossed your pushing like mad as I type xx. Good luck x


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Had diamorphine as was in agony! Just managed a wee sleep. Can't see my keypad well lol!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Really thinking of you , stop messing your mum around little lady ! She really is worth all this wait and trouble, no words can describe the feeling of when they hand you your baby


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thinking of you today, good luck hunni.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Has she arrived yet ....? No posts for a while so perhaps she's here !


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Bellaboo1 said:


> Has she arrived yet ....? No posts for a while so perhaps she's here !


I doubt it I expect Astro has gone back to sleep.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Eagerly awaiting news  

Hopefully she's here and you're relaxing with Sophia


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

????????

Thinking of you. XX

You can do this.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Next update will be the announcement of a bouncing bubba from Astro, we are all thinking of you hun! Xxx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Awaiting exciting news!!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Maybe Mother and daughter are having a lie in after their rather busy night!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

C'mon little lady. We're waiting. 
Thinking of you. X


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oo please say she has shown her face!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thinking of you astro.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ohh the suspense!!!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ohh the suspense!!!


I knooow!....I'm sat here with bated breath waiting for the wonderful news 
What if we all chanted "come on Sophia, come on Sophia".....and then out she pops....


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

MyMillie said:


> I knooow!....I'm sat here with bated breath waiting for the wonderful news
> What if we all chanted "come on Sophia, come on Sophia".....and then out she pops....


I suggested singing her out a while ago......... I think Sophia hid from that 

Chanting might work better.


----------



## CheekyRio (Apr 26, 2014)

I remember both of my mine starting with lower back ache. Hope it goes smoothly. It wasn't anything like as bad as I'd imagined X


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully the silence means she's FINALLY on her way


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I've not seen her on fb either so things must be happening! 
I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

What's all the excitement about, it's only a baby not a new puppy.

Come on hurry up the suspense is killing me.

Hope everything is okay.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I've not seen her on fb either so things must be happening!
> I can't wait to see a pic!


I'm not the only one been checking her Facebook then!

Hope Sophia is here Astro!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Poor Astro.

I really hope babe is already here.

Having a baby is damn hard work - but fortunately the memory is kind,and you soon forget.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I really commend people who have kids! My OH and I are currently going through the "should we shouldn't we stage" and it's so difficult working out if we are ready or not! I hope all is well with Sophia and Astro!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

No news yet? I'm just back from.work and the first thing I did was check in on this thread


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I've got a storm happening in my area at moment, TV is on the blink so I just HAD to come on to see if precious baby is here before I loose internet ...... Thinking of you Astro like so many others, cant wait to see baby Sophia


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I haven't been on much over the weekend, I have been working the first thing I wanted to do was check for the baby. Come on little miss we want to meet you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

As its gone all quiet and no updates, Im assuming that your busy and madams decided to make an appearance at last.

Hoping everything is going well, and everyones OK.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Hopefully Astro, you all snoodled up with your beautiful new baby and when you come on here, you will see all our messages and be able to regale us with your gory story! We want to know weight, length of labour, everything!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Night night little precious one! this old one is soooo tired and is going to bed....But, I'm convinced I will read of your arrival in the morning, it will so exciting to see you
xx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Mrsred said:


> Hopefully Astro, you all snoodled up with your beautiful new baby and when you come on here, you will see all our messages and be able to *regale us with your gory story! We want to know weight, length of labour, everything!*


Re the bit in bold: not _everything_ please keep it clean for us youngsters 

I hope the hard work of getting little Sophia is over and as I type this you are resting with her in your arms.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Have been checking on my phone about every 20 mins all day. Hope she's arrived by now. X


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Wishing you all the best. Have been watching this thread like a hawk.
x


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello? Any news?


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hoping its all over and you are snuggled up with baby Sophia! if its not over yet - don't worry hon, it will be soon xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thinking of you, I hope all is well and you are cuddled up with Sophia.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Astro.

I hope nature has been kind to you, baby Sophia has been born safely, and you are both well. XX


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Gosh it's tense in here ..... Hope little Sophia is safe in your arms Astro , if not she soon will be , hoping all is going well for you both .... We are all looking forward to this little lady's entrance into the big wide world xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

She's here 

I'll give the details later as I'm exhausted lol. If you're on my fb don't say anything as, hopefully, waiting until tomorrow when we should be off home.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Does she look like you or her daddy?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous welcome to the world little one.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations she is a very beautiful baby.

Hope your feeling ok.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh and congratulations!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations

She is gorgeous:001_tt1::001_tt1:

Welcome to the world Sophia. xxx


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh wow, she's just beautiful, very fair. Hope all went ok, try to take it easy.congratulations ! Well done you x


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh yay. Congrats hope your both doing well. She's gorgeous


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Bloody welling up now!

She's beautiful - many congrats to you and Mr Astro.

Welcome to the world Sophia xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations, welcome to the world beautiful Sophia xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations. :thumbup: She's beautiful. Now the fun really starts.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Yay! Congrats!  xxxxx


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Yippee. Welcome to the world Sophia. 
Hope you're both doing well.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Well Done Astro and Sophia. Congratulations. Enjoy her. She's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Congrats to you all shes totally gorgeous xxx:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishes to you all , congratulations xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

If she would only chose to eat we'd be cracking lol. Another wee pic 

Not 100% sure who she looks like yet. Mum thinks OH


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Congratulations she's beautiful.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello little one, we've been waiting to see you  you are Gorgeous....

Congratulations to you Mummy and Daddy


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Wellcome little Sophia, youare beautiful.

CongratsMun and Dad


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations! She's adorable


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS! Sophia is just beautiful. Hope you getting a bit of well earned sleep now. Well done! Xxxx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations to you both . Sophia is beautiful. x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> If she would only chose to eat we'd be cracking lol. Another wee pic
> 
> Not 100% sure who she looks like yet. Mum thinks OH


Oh she's beautiful!!

Just checked in before work to see if she'd arrived yet.

Massive congratulations and a very well done. XX


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Congratulations Ashley


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Congratulations.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

She's such a cutie. Congratulations to you both xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Awe she is beautiful, congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of little Sophia! xx She's beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally decided it was time to wake up!


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Many congrats to you and yours


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

OMG!!!! 

She is beautiful!!!

Congratulations 

Now the real fun can begin  I'm so glad you are both doing well. Big hugs xxx


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful little girl! you must be so proud 

Congrats!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Many congratulations, welcome to your beautiful daughter. Hope everyone is well and you have managed to get some sleep yourself


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Congratulations, she is beautiful. *


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

Apollo2012 said:


> Oh yay. Congrats hope your both doing well. She's gorgeous


Congratulations! Enjoy those newborn cuddles! They don't stay little for long! She's beautiful. X


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I know I already said it yesterday but I am just pleased as punch that she is finally here and in your arms  

Well done you to and the OH! She is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well done, I can't wait to hear the details and see lots more pics.


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

Many congratulations! Beautiful little girl and such a lovely name you have chosen too. Enjoy her! Xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Congratulations Astro, she is a little sweetie.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to pf ...xxxbaby Sophie,,xxxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations.

She is beautiful


----------



## Pixel (May 13, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

Many congratulations on the birth of your beautiful little girl, welcome to the world Sophie.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Congratulations! 

She is beautiful


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw she is a sweetie, congrats


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

she's beautiful - congratulations


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Huge congrats to you and your OH.

She looks so sweet bless her.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Yay, she's finally here! Congratulations to you and your OH and hello lovely Sophia xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She looks so sweet after all the trouble she put you through. I hope you've got some rest


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad she's finally here Hope your feeling ok and congratulations to you both, she is beautiful


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hurrah! Congratulations. What a joyful time for you and your family, enjoy it


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Waiting to see if I can go home today. If I do I'll update on the birth story later


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Got my fingers crossed you can go home today x


----------



## RubyFelicity (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats to all the family. Welcome baby Sophia.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth of your lovely Sophia


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well we are on our way home now...will update soon!!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations, she's gorgeous!

Now the fun begins


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations Astro & OH well done she is absolutely gorgeous welcome to the big wide world Sophia xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw bless her shes gorgeous. Huge congratulations!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## suze23 (Jun 3, 2011)

huge congratulations  


shes so beautiful - well worth keeping us in suspense


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Right guys she's asleep and I reminded to come on hehe 

I went in on Friday to get started - was hoping for just a sweep and home, but no. Got a pessary put in and mum stayed with me until 8pm when visitors had to go home. Nothing happened  Waited to get moved to the delivery ward to get gel put on to start me, but it was so busy they done it in the labour ward.

I then got moved downstairs where I started having contractions. I got checked and I was still only 1cm! Well I was gutted!! I couldn't and didn't want to believe it. I got co codomol for the pain and went and had a bath. I got another gel in the meantime. I started having stronger contractions and asked for something stronger. They didn't want to give me anything only being 1 CM  I did get a small dose of diamorphine which gave me an hours sleep. She came back in and said she wasn't going to check me until the morning. Well I flipped! I got more co codomol or tramadol (can't remember).

Few minutes later I was trying to push so buzzed her and demanded I was checked and given something stronger. I started crying it was that bad. She went and got someone else to check me whilst I fit gas and air. Well I was 6cm! They kept telling me not to push but I could help it. I was then off my face on gas and air lol! Asking if Beyonces sister was getting done for manslaughter...Hahahaha!!!

Anyway they must have checked me again and I was ready to go. Felt like forever but it wasn't apparently. The active labour was roughly 3-4 hours. Then wee Sophia was born  we done skin to skin first, I had a shower whilst she got checked...I was still out of it lol. I done some Breastfeeding, but the midwife made me panic saying she's crying cause she's not getting enough! I sat for 4 hours doing it!!! I was exhausted!

The moved me to the postnatal ward got feeding and me being tired. Anyway in the end it sorted itself but I had to go to bottle because I wasn't happy with how much she was getting from hand expressing. Not last night but the last was an emotional day. I was up all night on my own exhausted from everything and OH lay in bed!! Anyway he said something during the day, disagreed with something I had been told to do that I burst out crying  He didn't realise how much of a tit he was being and started crying...lol! 

Anyway tonight had been great  she's settled down, feeding great and just generally the best thing lol. OH didn't physically get up but did when we kept coming in the room asking stuff. Here's hoping she hasn't lost too much weight and everything goes well.

Ooo and Astro comes home from parents today


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh and a wee pic


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

So, how much did she weigh? Lol. 

Bet you are so happy she's here. I'm sure you will enjoy every minute if it.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Sounds emotional, but I bet it was all worth it now 

She is absolutely gorgeous and you did so well! I'm so glad you, OH and Sophia are settling in to a routine and all is fine. I bet it takes some getting used to lol.

I too want to know how much she weighed 

Oh! And let is know how Astro takes to the little one  I bet they'll be fab friends in no time 

Big hugs, she's so gorgeous xxx


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh my word, well done you! 

Silly blooming midwife, ALL newborns will suckle non stop at first, it brings the real milk on and I can remember being in agony - I couldn't have done it with my first if v patient midwives helped me to latch on properly! 

Anyways, it's v normal to be very weepy, nature is a strange thing isn't it? It's amazing what your body can do but very weird that it makes you want to cry your eyeballs out! 

Can't wait to see more pics and updates once you've settled in, Sophia is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

She looks totally gorgeous and things will settle down quickly and you'll get into a routine. You tell that bl**dy OH to pull his weight if he doesn't. I still hold something my husband did against him after nearly 18 years and will never forgive him. I had a C section so was in 5 days. I was bottle feeding, due to mastitis and an abscess when feeding my first baby. He collected me from hospital, unlocked the back door - didn't even come in - but said "see you later I'm off to work". He's always been a workaholic - a partner in his business. So there I was 5 days post C section with a baby, a two and a half year old and when I got in he hadn't even got the bottles and steriliser out from storage in the cellar. I had to go down, climbing up stepladders to find them. Eventually I rang my mum in tears to come over. Will never forgive or forget that. He had a couple of hours off to register the birth that's all. 

Make him do his stuff!


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

She is a little beauty, hope you all settle into a routine soon.

This is a lovely time of year to have your baby, all the lovely summer to enjoy with her out and about.

Have fun


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> She looks totally gorgeous and things will settle down quickly and you'll get into a routine. You tell that bl**dy OH to pull his weight if he doesn't. I still hold something my husband did against him after nearly 18 years and will never forgive him. I had a C section so was in 5 days. I was bottle feeding, due to mastitis and an abscess when feeding my first baby. He collected me from hospital, unlocked the back door - didn't even come in - but said "see you later I'm off to work". He's always been a workaholic - a partner in his business. So there I was 5 days post C section with a baby, a two and a half year old and when I got in he hadn't even got the bottles and steriliser out from storage in the cellar. I had to go down, climbing up stepladders to find them. Eventually I rang my mum in tears to come over. Will never forgive or forget that. He had a couple of hours off to register the birth that's all.
> 
> Make him do his stuff!


What a rotten toad not surprised you haven't forgiven him.
Astro get your OH doing stuff!

Makes me realise what a good chap my son has turned into. He saved most of his holidays until little one was born, had 2 weeks paterntity then 2 weeks holiday. After he would would work 1 or 2 weeks then have another weeks holiday. Girlfriend really needed his help after C section and he was proper hands on.

She did try breastfeeding to begin with but he still got up and changed the nappies so she could go back to sleep. Once he was on the bottle he also did half the night feeds. He did the 5am feed & change and got baby back to sleep before going to work.

Its lovely to see and I think very important Dads are as involved


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful congratulations


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Haha she was 6 pounds 14.5 oz which is good got me. I'm only 5'2ft and weigh normally 7.5-8stone before being pregnant. My mum and dad came over with Astro last night. So far so good  

My mum was telling me things I didn't know like the turned the heartrate monitor away quite near the end and if I wasn't ready to deliver there and then it would be an emergency c section cause she had the cord round her neck twice. Lucky I didn't know this or I'd have panicked. I was able to push then so all was ok.

Also I was shouting 'no way am I giving birth to my child listening to one direction!' Hahaha!!! &#128514;&#128514; OH is helping now lol. Got him doing the next feed. Started getting a bit painful (down *cough * below) so having to keep using the bath.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh bless her, little girl. 

I have heard a lot of people can't wee at first as it hurts too much. 

Can't wait to see more pics of her. Bet it still feels quite odd all of a sudden being a mom.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

6 pounds! That's diddy  A proper little baby 

I always remember my mum telling me horror stories about giving birth to my younger sister. She weighed 10 pounds 6 when born  and my mum did it naturally! My sister is now 5 feet 10 inches tall and built like a twig lol. But jeez! She practically gave birth to a toddler lol.

I'm glad all is going well with Astro and OH too  Can't wait for more pictures  xxx


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

How is little Sophia doing? X


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

She's doing fine 

Growing already! She's 11 days now and last weighed 7 pounds 4oz so lots of growing  Went to register her today and my mum got to take her to my grans whilst OH and I had a chippy in anstruther 

She's snoozing now.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

astro2011 said:


> She's doing fine
> 
> Growing already! She's 11 days now and last weighed 7 pounds 4oz so lots of growing  Went to register her today and my mum got to take her to my grans whilst OH and I had a chippy in anstruther
> 
> She's snoozing now.


She's so cute!


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

She is utterly adorable  

How's motherhood going?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's adorable :001_wub: I hope she's behaving herself better now


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> She's doing fine
> 
> Growing already! She's 11 days now and last weighed 7 pounds 4oz so lots of growing  Went to register her today and my mum got to take her to my grans whilst OH and I had a chippy in anstruther
> 
> She's snoozing now.


Aww she's adorable. Glad she's doing well. How are you feeling? X


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm fine  managed to sort my sleep out so I can keep up lol! Didn't realise quite how tiring it would be lol.


----------



## MichaelaM5 (May 25, 2014)

astro2011 said:


> I'm fine  managed to sort my sleep out so I can keep up lol! Didn't realise quite how tiring it would be lol.


Aww lol know how you feel. My little girl is 6 months. It does get easier with the sleeping hang in there. X


----------

